# Cocoa Forum website



## kainjow (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey ya'll 

I was wondering if I were to start a Cocoa forums website (like macosx.com) dedicated to Cocoa programmers, if anybody would actually use it? I haven't seen any Cocoa only forums yet. It would be basic, just like how this site is setup.

Does anybody like this idea?


----------



## martinatkinson (Jun 7, 2002)

Hello!

I think this would be a great idea.  I like it better then subscribing to the Cocoa Dev list and getting flooded with emails  

I would definitely use it if you would set it up.  Let me know where it is when it is finished!

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Trip (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey! I'd love a Cocoa dev forum! If you need any help setting it up or getting people to it let me know and I'll see what I can do for you!!!


----------



## kainjow (Jun 7, 2002)

OK I've already registered cocoahelp.com! Only $8.95 at GoDaddy.com, wow! I'm beginning to set it up with phpBB.


----------



## Joseph Spiros (Jun 10, 2002)

er, what about CocoaDev.com?


----------



## kainjow (Jun 11, 2002)

CocoaDev.com is ok, but it's not a real bulletin site. Just generic stuff. CocoaHelp.com is much better.


----------



## jesnil (Jun 11, 2002)

This is the problem with cocoahelp.com:



> Our users have posted a total of 5 articles
> We have 9 registered users


  

I rather use the Apple Dev Mail List.


----------



## kainjow (Jun 11, 2002)

Well, it's because I just started the site! I've just started posting about it yesterday!!!

Sheesh

I'm also putting it up as a site because many people do not like getting tons of emails in their mailbox. It's just another option for getting help with your code. You don't have to use it, it's fine with me.


----------



## Joseph Spiros (Jun 11, 2002)

What about... 

http://group.ithinksw.com/forums, eh?
http://www.codeallday.com eh?
http://www.nibfile.com/

And theres even more.
Don't mean to throw you off your idea, it just seems a waste when theres already sites that can do it. I hate having to go to tons of sites to get my help, rather than having all my stuff appear in my mailbox..

CocoaHelp.com is better.. of course it is, you started it.. just.. theres nothing there.. so how could it be better


----------



## martinatkinson (Jun 11, 2002)

Hello!

Hmm, codeallday.com does not seem to have a section for Objective-C or Cocoa and nibfile.com is not even close to being finished.  The iThinkSW Group forums are not really for general Cocoa support but seem to be supporting their frameworks and such.  CocoaHelp.com is just getting on its feet (just as any good site has to do) and I think it has a lot of potential.

By the way, when are the iThinkSW Group webpages supposed to be back online?  I would like to download some of their frameworks but can not find where, their homepage says that it will be back up shortly... 

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Trip (Jun 11, 2002)

It's not illegally or anything what you guys have posted here, but i've come to a realization...

...there already exists a forum for developers to discuss Cocoa, as well as many other programming lanuages...

HERE!

If you think this thread really needs to be unlocked then just send me a PM with your reason, and i will gladly re-open it!!!


----------

